# Termocuplas tipo K



## enigma_myvs (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola buenas noches, tengo un problemilla, estoy realizando un proyecto a manera de laboratorio de medición de temperatura y estoy usando una termocupla tipo K, debo llevar los niveles de voltaje de la misma a 0-5V, ya he disñado el amplificador de instrumentación a base de OPAMPs, eso está chevere, mi problema es que tengo la termocupla en la siguiente presentación: 



Aquí vienen mis dudas, entiendo que debo hacerle un circuito de compensación (un puente Wheastone), y una de las resistencias tiene que ser otro sensor de temperatura, como una PT100 por ejemplo...

Preguntas:

1) La termocupla pudo conectarla así tal cual en el protoBoard?, es decir, agarro los cables libres y la meto allí de una vez?

2) Es necesaria la PT100 en el circuito de compensación? no puede ser otra resistencia, o un potenciometro? 

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola enigma_myvs

Como debemos saber, un Termocople es un acoplamiento fisico de 2 metales diferentes.
El Termocople tipo K está construido con un alamble de Cromo y otro de aluminio.
El ProtoBoard tiene, Algunos, un recubrimiento de estaño, (Plomo), así que cuando lo conectes "tal cual" habrá un acoplamiento de estaño/Cromo y Estaño/aluminio. Por concecuencia aqui habrá 2 Termocoples "Raros" que afectarían la lectura. 

Para contrarrestar ese efecto se utilizan unos conectores que vende OMEGA.ENG y otros.
O se puede utilizar algo llamado COLD JUNCTION.
Buscalo En Google.com.

cold junction compensation.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## enigma_myvs (Nov 1, 2010)

ahhh o.k, pero ese no seria el circuito de compensación...?


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 2, 2010)

1º: Evita en lo posible los protoboards. Estás midiendo microvoltios y encima mezclas varios tipos de metales.
2º: Con una NTC para la compensación tienes de sobra. Las Pt100, cuanto más lejos, mejor. Incluso hay gente que hace la compensación usando diodos como sensores de temperatura (la tensión en directa varía con esta). Yo, particularmente, lo hacía con una NTC y un ADC de 10 bits. La precisión que conseguí era de menos de 1ºC entre -150ºC y 1200ºC.


----------



## enigma_myvs (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahhh pero en caso de que utilice el protoboard es muy malo?? lo digo porque mi circuito de compensación (Puente Wheastone), lo tengo montado allí en el protoboard al igual que el amplificador de instrumentación.... Por eso pregunto si hay mucho problema...

Ahora la NTC, puede ser cualquiera???


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola enigma_myvs

El uso de ProtoBoard no podemos decir si es muy malo o no tanto.
En realidad el termino "mucho" es algo ambiguo porque donde, para ti o para mi termina lo poco e inicia lo mucho.

Yo creo que habría que ver este asunto desde otro punto de vista. 
Qué tanta prescisión quiero obtener de mi medidor ?. 1% de la lectura ? (Ejemplo).

Podríamos, por la experiencia, decir que podemos utilizar el ProtoBoard y conectar ahí mismo el termocople.

Si queremos una prescisión mejor (0.1% de la lectura) entonces tendríamos que tener en cuenta la calidad de los componentes que estamos utilizando, falsos contactos en el ProtoBoard. Cables de conexión capturando ruido electromagnético. Etc.

Puedes hacer experimentos con o sin ProtoBoard. Reacomodo de componentes, diferentes NTC’s. Etc. Y comparar resultados contra un medidor ya fabricado.

Por tu pregunta del NTC puedes utilizar, prácticamente cualquiera, pero los demás componentes del puente deben estar de acuerdo con las características del NTC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2010)

Es muy simple tenes que conseguir una bornera que viene a tal efecto y se vende en cualquier casa dedicada a este tipo de materiales industriales, he utilizado ese tipo de termocupla hasta el artazgo en maquinas que soldaban o procesaban materiales plásticos.
Se utiliza esa termocupla cuando queres trabajar con temperaturas entre 200 y 600 grados. la compensación es para linealizarla, ya que no es lineal  y sobretodo en cierta porción de su curva
Si queres algo mejor dependiendo de tu rango de trabajo tenes las termocuplas de cobre.
Te adjunto un archivo que te puede aclarar un poco el tema


----------



## enigma_myvs (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola muchas gracias por sus respuestas..... bueno en realidad no requiero tanta precisión... puesto que es para una prueba experimental de laboratorio... 1% de precisión está muy bien para mi....

Cuando me dices que los componentes del circuito deben estar de acuerdo con las características del NTC. a que te refieres, y disculpa la pregunta, es que estoy algo inexperta en el tema de temperatura.....


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola enigma_myvs

Me refiero a lo que mencionas en tu mensaje original:

 “Aquí vienen mis dudas, entiendo que debo hacerle un circuito de compensación (un puente Wheastone), y una de las resistencias tiene que ser otro sensor de temperatura, como una PT100 por ejemplo...”

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## enigma_myvs (Nov 6, 2010)

Ahhh o.k, entiendo... muchas gracias... voy a probar a ver que tal me va...!


----------



## ilcapo (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola, tengo una duda para hacer la compensacion COLD JUNCTION. hay que sensar la temperatura de la union por ejemplo con un LM35 y luego .... ??   la sumamos o restamos a la que obtenemos de la termocupla ??  o esa señal se reinyecta de alguna forma en el circuito y se corrige solo ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2015)

Si es para una termocupla tipo k un LM35 no te sirve el rango de la K es mucho mayor....
lee algo por aca
http://www.unet.edu.ve/~ielectro/Sensores de Temperatura.htm


----------



## ilcapo (Mar 16, 2015)

ah claro ! no me di cuenta de eso,,,  la unica forma seria  usar la termocupla k  hasta 150°C ?  que es el maximo del sensor ? o que  los cables de la termocupla (donde se une con las pistas de la placa),esten a menos de 150°C digamos ?  pregunto esto porque segun lo que entendi el problema es cuando se unen los cables de la termocupla con las pistas y por eso hay que compensar ( no se si es correcto eso)


----------

